# Gaggia classic steam pressure



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello guys

so have recently brought my classic and I'm not entirely happy with the pressure from the steam wand

i have upgraded to the rancillio wand but after having the steam turned on for around 20 seconds the pressure starts to ease off. What is the reason for this?

also as I have just brought this machine what is the best thing to do to make sure every thing is running as it should ie cleaning wise.....

many thanks for your help as always.

cheers

ben


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Beanben said:


> Hello guys
> 
> so have recently brought my classic and I'm not entirely happy with the pressure from the steam wand
> 
> i have upgraded to the rancillio wand but after having the steam turned on for around 20 seconds the pressure starts to ease off. What is the reason for this?


Sort of how it is really and the larger the hole in the tip of the wand...the faster the pressure is going to drop. It's very challenging to get good microfoam from these machines (especially for large quantities of milk e.g. a large latte). One of the things you can do is make sure it's good and hot 9don't start steaming immediately its up to temp, give it a minute or so and catch the temperature on the rise, just before the heating element shuts off.

If you need better steaming or start doing more milk drinks, an HX machine might be worth considering. in the future.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Does anybody else have any suggestions? Many thanks


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes. It's a small boiler machine. Therefore the steam power is limited. Make sure you have a small jug 350ml or there abouts and steam milk for one latte. You can just about manage two on a classic but it's tough.

And as Dave said, you want to steam while the element is on (ie the light is off) to maximise the amount of pressure you have.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

It's all in the timing. Can't remember the exact timings from when you flick the steam switch bit times have been suggested before. The key is to purge and start steaming just before the element turns off, so that it stays on during steaming and doesn't flick on and off. This will keep your pressure higher during the steaming.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheers guys will give it arty!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

In a nut shell. After pulling the shot I flick the steam switch and start my timer. After 25 seconds I give it a quick purge and aim to start steaming at 30 seconds. As others have said, the steam power works best when the element stays on and you steam an appropriate amount of milk. Go with a small jug, give the times a try and see what happens. Try leaving it on longer or shorter before steaming and work out what's best for you. Enjoy!


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you all so much the 25 and 30sec trick works a treat!

many thanks

ben


----------

